

Postgres pushes past MySQL in developer hearts - snaga
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/postgres-pushes-past-mysql-in-developer-hearts/

======
DigitalSea
In my mind PostgreSQL has always been cool. I have never been one of those
developers who choose the most popular option, I have been fighting hard on
every project I get to have a say in database choice for years now to use
PostgreSQL. I don't think it was ever not cool, a lack of mentions on social
media and inclusions on LinkedIn isn't an adequate representation of
popularity. I think PostgreSQL is one of those things that I would call a best
kept secret, everyone knows it is superior to MySQL.

The article does make a few good points, but it seems to be largely
speculative and lacking substance. If PostgreSQL is seeing an uptake, that's
great because if any database solution out there deserves it, it is
PostgreSQL. I love the JSON feature, but not only that being able to work with
geospatial and location data out-of-the-box.

------
anthony_franco
The main thing holding me back from converting over to Postgres for my own
projects (although I used it extensively at my previous jobs) is the lack of
native multi-master support.

Granted, I haven't looked into it recently. What's the best way to setup
multi-master replication on Postgres? Google shows various different options.
I'm wondering what's the most commonly used method at this point.

~~~
nasalgoat
PGPool II seems the most popular load balancer, but I don't think there's much
out there in terms of multi-master.

And PGPool has its own problems.

------
dennist
I used MySQL until recently just because lots of people around me seemed to be
using it. Over time I ran into too many issues with it (for example their
default UTF-8 isn't actually UTF-8 but a subset that doesn't accept emoji for
example), so I switched to Postgres and only then realised that suddenly
everybody else around me seems to be using Postgres now. Definitely feels like
there is a movement towards Postgres.

------
lauriswtf
Similar results here – Favorite RDBMS
[http://www.databasefriends.co/2014/03/favorite-relational-
da...](http://www.databasefriends.co/2014/03/favorite-relational-
database.html)

------
jakejake
Earlier today there was an article on the front page about a Postgres data
corruption bug. I thought it was unusual to see a negative Postgres story
here. I came back looking for it and it seems to have vanished and been
replaced with this article.

~~~
xtrumanx
That story was from over 24 hours ago. Stories routinely get off the front-
page.

Here it is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9598211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9598211)

------
throwaway86543
This article is just another Matt Asay puff piece.

MySQL and Postgres are both great RDBMS choices with roughly the same number
of features, though MySQL always has more replication options.

The factoids of interest in the article are that MySQL is the #2 database
overall, and about to overtake Oracle at #1, and pg is growing in popularity
in job listings.

